

What do you think of "Geek Day" plan hatched on #Internet2012 Campaign Bus Tour? - kn0thing
http://www.adweek.com/internet-2012/get-ready-geek-day-washington-144245

======
Alex3917
My two critiques would be:

\- This strikes me as putting the tactics before the strategy. What specific
goal(s) is this trying to accomplish? It would be much better to start there
and work backwards. (Albeit most likely there is a lot of important
information that was left out of the article.)

\- The other issue is that effective lobbying tends to be really difficult
unless you're highly trained, have tons of practice, and have good
relationships with the senators and congressman you're trying to target or
else have an enormous reputation for shipping. Some of the folks you'll want
to target are bat shit crazy, others are too dumb to understand what you're
talking about, others are already well-informed and you'll be wasting their
time, most will have all sorts of financial conflicts of interest, etc.

Again, it's difficult to properly critique this without knowing what it's
supposed to accomplish, but those would be my general thoughts.

